# Weirdness (Kindle Touch) - books not showing up



## Terr1 (Feb 25, 2012)

My Touch has started to misbehave. I upload the book from Calibre - the Calibre says it is there, but it doesn't show up in the list of books on the Kindle. If I do a search, the book shows up in the search result and I can touch it and read it, but if I go back to the list of books, I don't see it there.

I reset to factory defaults, rebooted, reuploaded etc. No go.

Help?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you can find and open the book on the Kindle then you must have put it in the right place on the Kindle drive. 

This may sound like a silly question, but are you looking the right place on your home page list? If you've got it sorted in alphabetical order, are you certain of the book's exact title - check in calibre. Try sorting your home page into 'most recent first' order, then search for your book and open it, then go back to your home page - it should be the first item on the list.


----------



## Terr1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, it was pretty clear because it was showing no books at all. Zero.

Anyway I think it was the specific MOBI file. Once I reset again, uploaded the other books but omitted that file, everything returned to normal.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Curious!  

One thing you could try... Use Calibre to do a MOBI to MOBI conversion - select the book and convert, setting the input and output both as MOBI. It does actually do a conversion, creating an "original mobi" (or something like that) for the old one.

Alternatively, convert to EPUB and then back to MOBI.

It may be that there's something odd in the book causing the problem, a conversion may clear it.


----------



## ScottinBend (Feb 25, 2012)

The MOBI books I transfer to my Fire show up under the Docs tab.


----------

